# Trunk space



## alphamale (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't know if this has been mentioned here before, but I couldn't find any pertinent threads with a search. I went to test drive a 2004 GTO on Monday. It was a very nice car with both positives and negatives. I'd rather not have the spoiler, and I'd rather have some different styling from the C pillar back. It has amazing power, and drives nicely, although it feels a bit ponderous. Oddly, the think that struck me the most, was when I opened up the trunk and saw the partition (which I guess houses stereo components) taking about half the trunk! I don't ever remember a car of that size with a smaller trunk. Also, because of that partition, there is no pass-through or folding seats. I know trunk space is not the priority of a muscle car, but why can Ford offer a real trunk with the Mustang, but no Pontiac with the GTO. Hell, I think the Corvette beats this car for cargo space.


----------



## porthos (Jul 30, 2004)

The trunk had to be surgically altered because of the gas tank move from below and behind the rear bumper to behind the rear seats. This was required to pass US safety regulations. There is a complex and fairly heavy welded frame (presumably for crash protection) between the gas tank and the trunk which is bolted to the upper cross piece and the floor pan. As Australia gets what we get and considering that the new tank location necessitates a new fuel fill location, you can tell pre '04 Monaro's from current based on the high or low location of the fuel fill door.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

*Trunk space (oxymoron?)*

Ya, the trunk is pretty little. Holds a few bags of groceries or about enough luggage for me and my lovely wife to go off for the weekend.

Many of you may be too young to remember the Pinto flap that happened in the 70's - rear end crashes pushed the gas tank into the differential and ka-blewie!

---Larry


----------



## alphamale (Sep 9, 2004)

I have to assume that, had this car been designed in the States (or for the States) from scratch, the trunk would be large, like every other car.


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

While the trunk ain't huge - it can fit my hockey bag with no problem.


----------



## alphamale (Sep 9, 2004)

LarryM said:


> Ya, the trunk is pretty little. Holds a few bags of groceries or about enough luggage for me and my lovely wife to go off for the weekend.
> 
> Many of you may be too young to remember the Pinto flap that happened in the 70's - rear end crashes pushed the gas tank into the differential and ka-blewie!
> 
> ---Larry


I have heard all about the Pinto flap, but didn't know that it was actually the tank hitting the differential.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

The girl I was dating at the time had, I think it was a 72 Pinto...
---Larry


----------



## pzl1nz (Sep 17, 2004)

*Trunk Space*

It holds a couple of sets of golf clubs and enough for the wife and I to take a week long trip. What more do you need. If you want to hall stuff get an SUV. 

I don't know how many times I tried to cram stuff into other cars and you just wind up wrecking and scratching stuff either in the trunk or the back seats.


----------



## alphamale (Sep 9, 2004)

pzl1nz said:


> It holds a couple of sets of golf clubs and enough for the wife and I to take a week long trip. What more do you need. If you want to hall stuff get an SUV.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That's a complete cop out for GM's refusal to spend the time, money and effort to make it right. They just slapped in the quickest thing they could think of, and in doing so, ruined the trunk (< 8 cubic ft of space), and eliminated the possiblity of any sort of pass-through, or folding rear seats. I don't see what's so terrible about a smidgeon of practicality thrown in with the fun - it's not like it would ruin the car. I'll bet the new Mustang has a bigger trunk.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

alphamale said:


> That's a complete cop out for GM's refusal to spend the time, money and effort to make it right. They just slapped in the quickest thing they could think of, and in doing so, ruined the trunk (< 8 cubic ft of space), and eliminated the possiblity of any sort of pass-through, or folding rear seats. I don't see what's so terrible about a smidgeon of practicality thrown in with the fun - it's not like it would ruin the car. I'll bet the new Mustang has a bigger trunk.


Shrug.

Then buy a 'Stang.

Sheesh.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

*Trunk size*

On the other hand, I _think_ the GTO's trunk is WAY bigger than a Corvettes.  

Hey, everything in life is a series of compromises. Pontiac wanted to get a new car out in 18 months. Not nearly enough time to make one "from scratch", and the Monaro seems to be a really nice base to work from. There's only so much they could do change-wise and get the car out in that 18 month target.

Trunk space was no where on my list of "must haves" when I looked at the GTO. As someone else stated, when I goto Home Depot I take my Blazer - its much more appropriate. For my everyday life, little as it is, the trunk space is sufficient.

---Larry


----------



## alphamale (Sep 9, 2004)

LarryM said:


> On the other hand, I _think_ the GTO's trunk is WAY bigger than a Corvettes.
> 
> Hey, everything in life is a series of compromises. Pontiac wanted to get a new car out in 18 months. Not nearly enough time to make one "from scratch", and the Monaro seems to be a really nice base to work from. There's only so much they could do change-wise and get the car out in that 18 month target.
> 
> ...


The Corvette is a hatchback, and according to Edmunds has a max cargo capacity of 22.4 cu ft, vs. the 13 cu feet of the GTO. I don't want to use the car for hauling waste or Home Depot trips, but I sure as hell might want to take my girlfriend, my buddy, and his girlfriend to the ocean for a weekend. That's a no go with this car, despite the fact that it has four seats. I realize that there will always be buyers for the car no matter what the shortcomings, so I'm no expecting any type of change.

I'm not sure how much relevance the 18 months to market arguement would be anytime after the initial launch. Each successive year that goes by is 12 more months GM had to make it right. It's obviously a done deal to them, and won't be changed until the redesign in 2007, or 2008, or 2009, or...

Yeah, I know... I'm too anal.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

While said in HUMOR, I think its a bit of a cheat to call the space behind the front seats as "trunk space". Therefore by at least MY definition, the GTO has a little trunk, the Corvette has NO trunk.

---Larry


----------



## chards (Sep 17, 2004)

*GTO vs G35*

The trunk in my GTO is definitely not all that big, but it will handle 2 golf bags a heck of a lot better than my friends G coupe. I believe they are both around 8 cubic feet, but IMHO the GTO makes better/more practicle use of the space.


----------



## AlaskaGTO (Aug 29, 2004)

My 66 will hold two golf bags, at least two golfers and maybe even a caddy or two.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey...it holds $150 worth of groceries, a folded up umbrella stroller and a 18"x18" box of car cleaning supplies.


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

*matter of perspective*

The glass is either half empty or half full - it all depends on your perspective. 

I haven't driven the 2005 Mustang, but I have driven the 2004 GT and there is absolutely no comparison. Although, it has a backseat, I sure wouldn't want to haul 4 people in it. Heck, I could hardly fit into the passenger seat. While the backseat is difficult to get into on the GTO, once you get in, there is plenty of room. And lets not even start comparing the ride and performance because once again, the GTO wins hands down. And Ford quality, last time I looked, was lagging behind other US automakers.

Like anything, there is always room for improvement. I would of liked a sunroof, heated seats and yes, a bigger trunk. But, ultimately, for the money, I didn't think any car offered that type of performance at that price range. Hands down, it is the best car I have ever driven. I know there are better cars out there, but I bet they will cost you $20K more. Sure outside of my price range right now.

There is always going to be a better model coming down the assembly line. And 5 years from now, it will be the same story. The other day, I heard KIA was coming out with a model in 2007 that didn't run on squirrel power. I think it actually runs on gas and has 100 hold you in the seat horsepower. WOW, I will start saving my pennies now. 

That is why I signed on the dotted line......


----------

